# is a contract valid if no signed contract?



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

just like said above. 

Not happy with service we are receiving from a contractor and they are saying we have got to give 3 months notice to cancel the contract.

at the moment they can not provide us a copy of a contract we have signed? therefore if they cant ? they cant prove a contract has been signed and therefore cant hold us to the notice period? 

whats your thoughts?


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I would write to them formally requesting a copy of the service contract within 14 days and acknowledge if they cannot provide any proof, like you've said, there are no terms and conditions to adhere to and certainly no notice period to honour. :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Have you paid against works detailed on the contract ? If so you will be deemed to have accepted it, possibly even if they cant procure a signed copy. But unless they can prove you have a copy to read the T&Cs you cant possibly know what they are. 

Without it they are on a sticky wicket from what I can recall.


----------



## the_pope (Oct 20, 2012)

NMH said:


> I would write to them formally requesting a copy of the service contract within 14 days and acknowledge if they cannot provide any proof, like you've said, there are no terms and conditions to adhere to and certainly no notice period to honour. :thumb:


^this^ :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would suggest visiting a contract lawyer.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

If they can prove you;ve received a copy of the contract, then its binding. You don;t need to have signed it. By not objecting to a contract you've received, its taken that you;ve accepted the conditions within it


----------

